# My new blue ring angel



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Stopped by the Lps on Sunday and got asked if I could take an injured fish!!!!










He was injured in shipping due to lost water. He's about 12 inches.
When i got him home I did a methyl blue dip and now I am going to be treating his wounds directly once a day untill he is better, hes eating well and Is at a healthy weight so I'm confident he will make a full recovery


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Image isn't loading, but that might just be my work's firewall. However, I think I know the fish you're talking about. My sister sent me a picture of an injured angel that she saw in a abby pet store. I'm glad it's getting the care it needs.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow , nice fish!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Good for you for helping that injured fish  He's a beauty & will look terrific once he's all healed up!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SW Livestocks are usually fairly hardy in my experience. I used to take injured corals from KE as well.

Blue Ring is one of my favourites but never tried it. I think I just might when I restock my SW. Just have to get it ready before boxing week sale 

I think this beauty has a good home and in good hands l


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Jessia said:


> Image isn't loading, but that might just be my work's firewall. However, I think I know the fish you're talking about. My sister sent me a picture of an injured angel that she saw in a abby pet store. I'm glad it's getting the care it needs.


That would be the one


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,The angel looks very,very beautiful.and i know you will take care of it.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow stunning!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything was going fine until a breaker blew yesterday while I was at work and the angels condition deteriorated and she did not make it through the night


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope that your other fish are alright.


----------

